# Receiver keeps rebooting



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

My directv genie receiver has been rebooting itself for about 2 weeks now. At least once a day it suddenly reboots, interrupting recordings. I have the genie receiver and 1 mini. I've done the refresh from the directv site, I've reset it by pushing the red button, and ive also unplugged it for 30 min twice but it still does it. I also started resetting it daily in hopes to stop it from doing it in the evening when shows are recording but it still does it. I ran the internal test and it said everything is fine. Is there any way to stop this? I got this receiver in July 2015 if it matters


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Perform a BiST (Built-in Self Test) on your Genie. Reset the Genie. When you see "Just a few more seconds..." on the TV screen using your DIRECTV remote press SELECT. Follow the prompts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wpark2419 said:


> My directv genie receiver


and what model you have ? HR54 ? HS17 ? HR34 ? HS44 ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wpark2419 said:


> *My directv genie receiver has been rebooting itself for about 2 weeks now.* At least once a day it suddenly reboots, interrupting recordings. I have the genie receiver and 1 mini. I've done the refresh from the directv site, I've reset it by pushing the red button, and ive also unplugged it for 30 min twice but it still does it. I also started resetting it daily in hopes to stop it from doing it in the evening when shows are recording but it still does it. I ran the internal test and it said everything is fine. Is there any way to stop this? I got this receiver in July 2015 if it matters


Did the receiver get an update around the time the reboots started?

Rich


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

MysteryMan said:


> Perform a BiST (Built-in Self Test) on your Genie. Reset the Genie. When you see "Just a few more seconds..." on the TV screen using your DIRECTV remote press SELECT. Follow the prompts.


Will doing this erase everything in my dvr?



P Smith said:


> and what model you have ? HR54 ? HS17 ? HR34 ? HS44 ?


I'm sorry, it's an Hr54


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You will not lose any recordings by performing a BiST.


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rich said:


> Did the receiver get an update around the time the reboots started?
> 
> Rich


I'd say it started about 2 weeks after the last update. It says it updated on Jan 11


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

[QUOTE="wpark2419, post: 3495743, member: 525786"I'm sorry, it's an Hr54[/QUOTE]

Always good to know but I doubt if that has anything to do with your problem. I've had the same problem with random reboots several times on various HRs over the years. An update always seems to have caused the affected HR to reboot and a subsequent update (or two) cured it. This is why I asked when you got the last update and if it was in the general time span that the HR started randomly rebooting.

If this is the case you have only two options, get a replacement or wait for a fix. I'd wait, but I have so many HRs letting one sit idle never bothers me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wpark2419 said:


> I'd say it started about 2 weeks after the last update. It says it updated on Jan 11


Yup. Two options. Gotta remember, NRs (*N*ational *R*eleases of firmware) cause random problems on random HRs (I have no clue about what NRs do to clients), this is nothing new. If problems are caused by firmware there's not much else you can do but wait or replace the HR. Probably nothing wrong with your 54.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wpark2419 said:


> Will doing this erase everything in my dvr?
> 
> I'm sorry, it's an Hr54


When you check the Info screen, Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, System Info and Test, More System Info
Scroll down the screen until you get to internal temp, What is the temp reading ?

Are you using a UPS to keep very minute blips of power out of the system ?


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> When you check the Info screen, Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, System Info and Test, More System Info
> Scroll down the screen until you get to internal temp, What is the temp reading ?
> 
> Are you using a UPS to keep very minute blips of power out of the system ?


Yes it has always been connected to an uninterrupted power supply. 
Internal temp says 108°F


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What does your signal strength look like? On all tps in all satelites. 

And do you ever see a pop up saying acquiring guide data? How far out does your guide data go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> What does your signal strength look like? On all tps in all satelites.
> 
> And do you ever see a pop up saying acquiring guide data? How far out does your guide data go?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can see programming through Tuesday Feb 27th. Ive attached a photo of my signal strength
And no I've never seen any pop ups saying acquiring guide data.


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

I don’t fully understand how the boxes work but would my main receiver not working right cause problems with my Genie mini? Starting recently I have to reset the mini a few times a week because it will say it cannot fine any servers. I’m hoping it’s all one problem and not every single piece of equipment I have.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> When you check the Info screen, Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, System Info and Test, More System Info
> Scroll down the screen until you get to internal temp, What is the temp reading ?
> 
> Are you using a UPS to keep very minute blips of power out of the system ?


If high temps caused the reboots I think the thermal protection would keep the HR down until the temps dropped. Wouldn't look like a random reboot. The reboots I was getting happened quickly. I'd be watching a show and the HR would reboot. If the temp was too high I would have seen a blue warning screen and the HR would shut down until the thermal protection was satisfied. Takes time.

But a good suggestion, now we have to ask the TS to describe what I think are 'random reboots'.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wpark2419 said:


> I don't fully understand how the boxes work but would my main receiver not working right cause problems with my Genie mini? Starting recently I have to reset the mini a few times a week because it will say it cannot fine any servers. I'm hoping it's all one problem and not every single piece of equipment I have.


Sounds like it's all related to whatever is going on with the 54. I think that's the 'server' the clients are looking for.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

wpark2419 said:


> View attachment 29191
> 
> I can see programming through Tuesday Feb 27th. Ive attached a photo of my signal strength
> And no I've never seen any pop ups saying acquiring guide data.


That's just the 101 sat. How about the 103 and 99 satelites?

Any chance you have changed your router recently? Or added any other new devices to your home network? How are you connected to the internet?


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> That's just the 101 sat. How about the 103 and 99 satelites?
> 
> Any chance you have changed your router recently? Or added any other new devices to your home network? How are you connected to the internet?


Oh sorry, I didn't even realize there were others. I'm attaching photos of what I hope is the right ones. 
I have not changed my router since I got this set up in July 2015 when I moved in. The receiver is wirelessly connected to internet. The only new thing we've added in the morning past month is an echo dot that my daughter has in the basement.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d reset network settings and see if once you are no longer connected to the internet if that fixes the issue. It’s possible it could. May not be likely but possible. 

Your signals are good although what market are you in? No Hi Definition local spot beams are a bit unusual... wait, did you let it sit on that screen long for the ones that end in s? I’m guessing not. But I’d assume based on the other readings there is no signal issue.


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe I didn’t leave each screen up long enough. I know I’ve never had any problems with any channels not working or any loss of service. Even during heavy snow storms it works. I’m not sure what you mean by what market am I in. I live in north central Idaho if that’s what you mean? My local channels come from Spokane Wa. 
I can reset the network connections if you think that could help. This receiver has always had a problem staying connected to the internet since day 1 though and there are times it’s not connected for days. I’ve never figured out if its an internet problem or the receiver. I gave up trying to fix it a year ago though and just check it periodically and make it reconnect.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wpark2419 said:


> Yes it has always been connected to an uninterrupted power supply.
> Internal temp says 108°F


I would call for a replacement at this point.


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yah that’s what I was worried about. Hopefully I don’t have to pay a lot because I don’t have replacement plan. I will run through the test tonight after we go to bed and see if that helps but if not I’ll have to get ahold of direct. Thank you


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wpark2419 said:


> Yah that's what I was worried about. Hopefully I don't have to pay a lot because I don't have replacement plan. I will run through the test tonight after we go to bed and see if that helps but if not I'll have to get ahold of direct. Thank you


You should not have to pay for a Replacement receiver. At the most they would charge you for the shipping which is usually $20.00


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

wpark2419 said:


> Yah that's what I was worried about. Hopefully I don't have to pay a lot because I don't have replacement plan. I will run through the test tonight after we go to bed and see if that helps but if not I'll have to get ahold of direct. Thank you


I'd delete the internet connection and not allow it to reconnect first for a few days and see if that fixes the issues before getting a replacement. And if that didn't fix the issue, then I'd get a replacement,


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'd delete the internet connection and not allow it to reconnect first for a few days and see if that fixes the issues before getting a replacement. And if that didn't fix the issue, then I'd get a replacement,


I have to ask: How would an Internet connection cause an HR to reboot?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

One possible thing, If the router is having problems with it conflicts, it could be causing the the DVR to reboot because it has issues with the internet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> One possible thing, If the router is having problems with it conflicts, it could be causing the the DVR to reboot because it has issues with the internet.


How ?! please reveal details


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> I have to ask: How would an Internet connection cause an HR to reboot?
> 
> Rich


 A few years ago, my SiriusXM internet radio started rebooting itself. I had no idea why. Neither did XM. They sent me a replacement, which did the exact same thing. I tried everything to correct it. I replaced my access point. I hard wired it with Ethernet. I jut kept rebooting.

The problem ended up being video editing software that I had installed on my PC the same afternoon that the problem started. Apparently, this suite has something that allows it to talk to Android phones, that was broadcasting something that the SiriusXM radio didn't like and would cause it to reboot. As soon as I disabled that software (just the android module) the problem went away.

If I hadn't found the solution online, I never would have thought of it myself. By the time that I found the solution, it had been weeks since the problem had started. I never would have remembered that I had installed that software the same day that the problem started

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, it’s things like that that always make me say isolate your system from your home network first and check to make sure something else isn’t causing it first...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, it's things like that that always make me say isolate your system from your home network first and check to make sure something else isn't causing it first...


you didn't explain details nor root case of router's influence to DVR rebooting


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

SO funny thing...I reset the internet settings on the receiver exactly one week ago today and it has not rebooted since, or if it has it’s been during the night when nobody is up. So I guess the problem has to do with the internet somehow.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wpark2419 said:


> SO funny thing...I reset the internet settings on the receiver exactly one week ago today and it has not rebooted since, or if it has it's been during the night when nobody is up. So I guess the problem has to do with the internet somehow.


Wow, that is strange to me.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wpark2419 said:


> SO funny thing...I reset the internet settings on the receiver exactly one week ago today and it has not rebooted since, or if it has it's been during the night when nobody is up. So I guess the problem has to do with the internet somehow.


OMG! What will *Inky* make of this?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, it's things like that that always make me say isolate your system from your home network first and check to make sure something else isn't causing it first...


Geez! Appears you were right...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I know stuff.... .


----------



## wpark2419 (Nov 7, 2014)

Other than getting a new router is there anything I can do?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> I know stuff.... .


you didn't bring a detailed reason for the reboots by *ETHERNET *interface issues
voodoo is not about knowledge


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

wpark2419 said:


> SO funny thing...I reset the internet settings on the receiver exactly one week ago today and it has not rebooted since, or if it has it's been during the night when nobody is up. So I guess the problem has to do with the internet somehow.


Try to think back to when the problem first started. Did you add any new devices or software to your network around the same time? Wifi thermostat? Home automation (in my case) video editing software on a PC that typically runs 24/7)?

If so, try turning off that device and reconnecting your DVR onto the network.

My bet is that you're not having an Internet problem as much as you're having some device conflict (as I did between that software and my SiriusXM internet radio).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I know stuff.... .


That's it? I had a vision of you riding thru the Canyon of Heroes, triumphantly waving to adoring fans...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wpark2419 said:


> Other than getting a new router is there anything I can do?


I'd suspend belief and wait for the reboots to start again. But that's just me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Try to think back to when the problem first started. Did you add any new devices or software to your network around the same time? Wifi thermostat? Home automation (in my case) video editing software on a PC that typically runs 24/7)?
> 
> If so, try turning off that device and reconnecting your DVR onto the network.
> 
> ...


Me too.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

wpark2419 said:


> Other than getting a new router is there anything I can do?


Start disconnecting other things from your home network, with your DVR connected to the network, and then determine if the problem goes away when one of them is disconnected.

If so, you've found your conflict. Then you need to determine whether you can live with the other item disconnected or not. If not, you may need to do something to either upgrade or update the item or, like iny case, remove some software from that item.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

